
Our Next Stop  dumeet.com - extremely simple online meetings - duleaf
Dear All,&#60;p&#62;I would like to introduce our new simple Video Conferencing tool for simple online meetings, we have
been working on. It's still in it's early alpha stage. We would love to listen to your feedback.&#60;p&#62;duMeet.com will be the perfect solution for teams as it will support the following features in its alpha version:&#60;p&#62;<p>1. Host upto 6 people in the same meeting room !<p>2. Superb audio and video conferencing quality !<p>3. Starting a meeting is as simple as clicking a link !<p>4. Support text, audio, and video chatting !<p>5. Amazing UI and user-experience !&#60;p&#62;<p>6. Provide a white board for teams&#60;p&#62;<p>we are really looking for all the feedback we can get, please email us on&#60;p&#62;marketing@duleaf.com
======
duleaf
Would appreciate your feedback. We are building exciting features in the
coming weeks.

marketing@duleaf.com

